# Emission Zone app



## witzend (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi just had this suggested by Google don't know if anyone has tried it or perhaps your views Green-Zones


----------



## Snapster (Mar 23, 2018)

Ive had the app for a while because we travel through a lot of those green zones. Never seen any restrictions in any of them though, and very few French vehicles have the Crit Air stickers.
If you are thinking of getting a Crit Air sticker and have the app, don't use their link because they will charge you around €30 for doing it.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Mar 23, 2018)

Also in the Apple app store. Looks fairly comprehensive. Includes if motorhomes are currently allowed to drive there.
Downloaded. Many thanks for alerting us.


----------



## witzend (Mar 23, 2018)

Yes i been having a look and 4 other countrys as well as France


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 23, 2018)

Surely there are going to be roadsigns along the highways to tell drivers when they are about to enter an emission-controlled zone?


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 23, 2018)

I use the app it’s as good/better than any other info I can find at the mo.


----------



## witzend (Mar 23, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> Surely there are going to be roadsigns along the highways to tell drivers when they are about to enter an emission-controlled zone?



A French friend says there are some at entrance to zones but when you enter the zones may not be active but if air quality drops and they turn the zone on while your inside of it's perimeters you are then breaking the law. Local radio will also give warnings


----------

